# Red devil and Green spotted puffers



## WorldBelow07 (Dec 16, 2004)

Here are some pics of my old red devil, and my new green spotted puffers, i'll be converting the tank to brackish water pretty soon. Sorry for the crappy quality pics, girlfriend's camera ftl.

*FEEDING VIDEO:*










Red devil, I had to get rid of him because he was getting sand in my filters, damn asshole.

























and these guys, badass little critters, I fed them some ghost shrimp today, they eat like piranhas


----------



## CloneME (Feb 24, 2006)

Nice looking puffers man. I had a couple of them a while back. They demolish anything you put in the tank. Its awesome watching them bite those ghost shrimp right in half when you feed them. That rhom was a very nice specimen also. Too bad you lost him. Nice pics.
Biz


----------



## waldron (Jan 15, 2007)

puffers are growing on me, i am starting to like them more and more, nice fish dude!


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

I like the reddevil, I was actually thinking of getting one.


----------



## TheWayThingsR (Jan 4, 2007)

How big do those spotted puffers get?


----------



## WorldBelow07 (Dec 16, 2004)

TheWayThingsR said:


> How big do those spotted puffers get?


4-6 Inches


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

Are puffers aggressive like cichlids? I don't know anything about puffers so sorry for the noob question lol!


----------



## lewis (Sep 13, 2005)

nice puffers man i use to have a few of these throw a small crayfish with them and watch them hunt like wolves.


----------



## angeli697 (Jul 5, 2007)

Ja said:


> Are puffers aggressive like cichlids? I don't know anything about puffers so sorry for the noob question lol!


yea i tihnk pufferfish are as aggressive as cichlids. but look at this video.


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

angeli697 said:


> Are puffers aggressive like cichlids? I don't know anything about puffers so sorry for the noob question lol!


yea i tihnk pufferfish are as aggressive as cichlids. but look at this video. 



[/quote]
Holy sh-t that was sick! It chewed that crayfish up like it was nothing, they must have some serious teeth hidden.


----------



## lewis (Sep 13, 2005)

thats a sweet fahakka in that vid, looks like mine accept 5x bigger.


----------



## WorldBelow07 (Dec 16, 2004)

added a feeding video, added some new plants, driftwood, and a dragon goby/violet goby.

ps, my aquascaping SUCKS. PLZ give feedback on it


----------

